

Ask HN: take a mediocre internship, or hold out for a great one? - internhelpme

I am an undergraduate CS student and recently received an offer from a well-known, but not well-liked, tech company (company x) for a summer internship. The compensation is not great, nor is the location, nor is the expected internship experience at this company. This is not a place I would want to work full-time after graduation.<p>Company x needs to know my decision by early next week (3 business days from the offer). However, I am in the interview process with a couple top-tier or near top-tier companies. I have alerted them to my competing offer, but doubt they will be able to make a decision by early next week.<p>Is risking not having any internship worth the possibility of having a great internship, or do I just go with the mediocre one?
======
prateekj
I personally would hold out for a great one! These early internship
experiences actually play an important part in shaping your career. But then
again, I am not fully aware of your circumstances. It's all about whether you
want safety (and the associated mediocrity) or excitement (and the associated
risk).

------
kdot
What industry is the company x in?

~~~
internhelpme
Telecom.

------
davidsmith8900
\- There is nothing wrong with taking a risk since you already know what you
have in mind but how are you sure the "expected internship experience" will be
mediocre/not great? Still if we are talking about a summer internship (and we
are still in the middle of November), I think it is best you hold out for a
great one. Just be prepared to hustle harder if the "great" internship doesn't
come easy.

